# Son is headed to Iraq



## TurkeyCreek (Apr 19, 2006)

My oldest son David (USAFpredator on here) has volunteered  to go Iraq. He is scheduled to leave on April 30, although he has said that delays in some training may change that date.

I fully understand him wanting to do it, we just hope that he keeps his head down and comes home safe and soon.

Please keep him and the family in your prayers. 

We need to remember to keep all our service men and women in our prayers.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Apr 19, 2006)

Prayers for you all.
Send our Thanks to your son.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 19, 2006)

Amen & AMEN !!  Give a grrreat big proud soilder's hug to that son of yours and say a thanks to him from those of us who appreciate his service.

Prayers always... !!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Amen & AMEN !!  Give a grrreat big proud soilder's hug to that son of yours and say a thanks to him from those of us who appreciate his service.
> 
> Prayers always... !!!


He said it better than I could have.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Apr 19, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Amen & AMEN !! Give a grrreat big proud soilder's hug to that son of yours and say a thanks to him from those of us who appreciate his service.
> 
> Prayers always... !!!


 

SA, put it the best!

Thanks, and prayers sent.

DB BB


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 19, 2006)

Maddog, you son is in my Prayers. I know you must be proud of him. Tell him this ole sarg appreciates his service. May God Bless and keep him safe.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 19, 2006)

Striper Addict......What said is the Best ya'll are in our prayers       WE LOVE OUR ARMED FORCES


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## gt3944 (Apr 19, 2006)

maddog said:
			
		

> My oldest son David (USAFpredator on here) has volunteered  to go Iraq. He is scheduled to leave on April 30, although he has said that delays in some training may change that date.
> 
> I fully understand him wanting to do it, we just hope that he keeps his head down and comes home safe and soon.
> 
> ...



Tell your son that I admire him, and I will keep him in my prayers. I wish I could be there with my fellow servicemen and trust me its something thats on my mind 24/7. Wether to go and serve which would mean leaving my wife and kids for a while, or go through the torture of sitting at home watching my fellow Marines go through what they are going through, and not being there with them.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 19, 2006)

it is people like he who keep this country free!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Apr 19, 2006)

prayers sent my friend! give him our heartfelt thanks before he leaves. may the good lord bring him back home safely!


----------



## pendy (Apr 19, 2006)

Your family and your son will be in my prayers.   
God Bless your son and all the military people.


----------



## raghorn (Apr 20, 2006)

God Bless him and his fellow soldiers, he will go on our prayer list at church.


----------



## papagil (Apr 20, 2006)

Will do


----------



## Darcy (Apr 20, 2006)

I had the pleasure of chatting with USAFpredator last night for a little while, and yall should seriously be proud that young men like him are out there giving their all for the rest of us at home. 
I always let every serviceman/woman know how much they are appreciated every chance I get, I don't think they hear it enough  

He'll certainly be in my prayers until his safe return. MadDog, you too are a hero for supporting your boy in his decision to step up for us! God bless, and please, check in with us when you can! 

-nicole


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

God bless your son.  He is a GREAT American!


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 20, 2006)

Prayers sent and congrats to you on having a son who is going to stand up for us all......


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 20, 2006)

I know what you are going thru My son is due for his second tour in october. He is in the 2nd infantry division b co 506 air assault in fort carson colorado now. all the service people are in my prayers. If you haven't been there you really can't know just how tough their job is.
Dana


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Apr 20, 2006)

I admire our soliders and their families.  My prayers are with him and the family.  I know it is not only hard on him, but his family also.  Tell him thank you!!!


----------



## BubbaD (Apr 20, 2006)

Maddog....tell him thank you and that he and all of our service people will be in our prayers!


----------



## ilikembig (Apr 20, 2006)

USAFpredator - Thank you
you and all military will be in our prayers.

God bless you all!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 20, 2006)

maddog! Give him our thanks and we'll give him our prayers!

Keep us informed on his duty!


----------



## Cward (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm humbled by his service. 
God bless him and the family.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Amen & AMEN !!  Give a grrreat big proud soilder's hug to that son of yours and say a thanks to him from those of us who appreciate his service.
> 
> Prayers always... !!!


  SAme here!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 20, 2006)

Mike,
Prayer lifted up for your family.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 20, 2006)

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Amen & AMEN !!  Give a grrreat big proud soilder's hug to that son of yours and say a thanks to him from those of us who appreciate his service.
> 
> Prayers always... !!!



  Our military is in my daily prayers -- each one of them is a hero.  Their patriotism and bravery is humbling.   God speed and blessing to all of them and their families.

HS


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Apr 20, 2006)

Praying for his and all the service men and womens safety over there. Thanks for serving our country!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 21, 2006)

Your family will be in my prayers.  I admire your son's courage & bravery.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Apr 21, 2006)

preciate it.  tell him thank you for giving my kids a safe place to sleep, and we will keep him in our prayers.  along with all of his brothers and sisters that are over there.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Apr 21, 2006)

I came from a military family so I feel for ya brother. Prayers sent.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 21, 2006)

maddog said:
			
		

> My oldest son David (USAFpredator on here) has volunteered  to go Iraq. He is scheduled to leave on April 30, although he has said that delays in some training may change that date.
> 
> I fully understand him wanting to do it, we just hope that he keeps his head down and comes home safe and soon.
> 
> ...




Sorry I missed this Mike, your family is in our prayers.

Hang in there and be strong


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers are sent to keep him safe.


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a clear understanding of what you must be feeling.   

My Son has been there for over a year.  He just came home for a short spell.  I Support him and all brave souls.  I just wait for him to be back home with his family....


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 21, 2006)

I walked many a miles in a soldiers boots....I will never forget and never stop praying


----------



## Jasper (Apr 24, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## stev (Apr 24, 2006)

lord keep him safe and a safe return .hes doing a good thing for all of us.


----------



## HuntinTom (Apr 25, 2006)

Along with the others - Thank him for his service to his country, and know that my prayers for his safety, and your peace, are added to the many others...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words and prayers.

We got to go out there this past weekend and visit with him. Looks like he is scheduled now to leave on May 8 to allow him to finish up some training.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 16, 2006)

He called yesterday and talked briefly to Daniel. He had just arrived at his base over there.


----------



## Win270Brown (May 16, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 16, 2006)




----------



## fatboy84 (May 16, 2006)

Tell him we are proud of him and thankful for his seflessness and his love of our country.

He will be in my prayers as are all our soldiers.


----------



## vince (May 17, 2006)

Tell him we are VERY proud of him.My nephew leaves fort Stewart on May 25th. unknown where he is going.
In other words kick u know what!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (May 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for his protection and safe return......


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2006)

Mike,
Prayer lifted up for David.


----------



## ilikembig (May 17, 2006)

Prayers will be said.   

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 18, 2006)

maddog said:
			
		

> He called yesterday and talked briefly to Daniel. He had just arrived at his base over there.



Prayer sent




and still again...


Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## brofoster (May 21, 2006)

Praying for him.  Is he going to Al Asad?


----------



## big buck down (May 21, 2006)

prayers on the way


----------



## TurkeyCreek (May 23, 2006)

Brofoster.....he is at Balad AB..

Thanks for ya'lls continued support..


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 23, 2006)

tell him thanks for me


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 22, 2006)

Mike, I hope David is doing well. He is in our prayers daily. Has he been able to make contact with you yet? I sure hope you are all doing well. Keep us up on him!
Jewels


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 22, 2006)

I am in Iraq now and its HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 22, 2006)

Godspeed to your son and please tell him my family supports him 100%!  God bless you all!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jun 25, 2006)

Jewels,
He seems to be doing good there.

We don't hear from him much. He did call on Father's day and that was great. We have gotten a couple of emails from him, but he doesn't have an internet connection close to where he is staying. He is working 12 hour shifts, 7 days a week.
Thanks for asking.

Vermont.....Stay cool and safe the best you can over there.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 5, 2006)

I just got a call from him....He got back to Nellis AFB, Nv last night...

PTL !!! and thanks for ya'lls support.

He wont get to come home for a few weeks, but he did make it back in time for the mule deer hunt he got drawn for out there.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 5, 2006)

God bless him and you.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 5, 2006)

maddog said:


> I just got a call from him....He got back to Nellis AFB, Nv last night...
> 
> PTL !!! and thanks for ya'lls support.
> 
> He wont get to come home for a few weeks, but he did make it back in time for the mule deer hunt he got drawn for out there.



Great news! glad to hear he's safe!


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great news Mike!  I know you all are elated


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad he got back safe Mike. Tell him thanks from us for his service to our country.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 5, 2006)

Great news!  Glad he is back in the USA  

This his last tour, or is he returning?


----------



## SBG (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful news! PTL!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2006)

Great News. Thank You Lord.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 6, 2006)

Wonderful!!!


----------

